
Scientific Study Confirms Freddie Mercury's Voice was One-of-a-Kind - okket
https://reverb.com/news/scientific-study-confirms-freddie-mercury-voice-was-one-of-a-kind
======
vivalibre
Ahem...
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dREKkAk628I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dREKkAk628I)

